# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  It's now or never RPF! - Thomas Massie Moneybomb Donation Thread

## Jeremy

FRIDAY UPDATE:

If we can raise 1k in this thread, someone will match it: 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mb-Match-Toady

---------

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	EWNP4AD46E**
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-25 23:03:24

Donate guys!  https://secure.thomasmassie.com

----------


## MelissaWV

The chatroom pledged nearly $1,000.  I hope people follow through.

----------


## Jeremy



----------


## Gage

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$20.12
> Transaction ID: 	ESJP8EE72E48
> Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-25 23:03:52


Thomas Massie is a great man!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Opportunities like this don't come often... We have a real chance at sending a Ron Paul Forums member to the U.S. Congress!

Here's my donation:


Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	ETHP8FC53A24
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-25 23:12:32




Keep it up!
http://Secure.ThomasMassie.com

----------


## DonovanJames

What is the goal?

----------


## Gage

> What is the goal?


Getting a RPFer in Congress is the goal!

And according to the first poll conducted just a couple days ago, he is in first place, and ten points ahead of his next opponent.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> What is the goal?


My unofficial goal is $250,000.  Let's raise as much in 2 days as Gary Moore did in the entire first quarter!

----------


## DonovanJames

> Getting a RPFer in Congress is the goal!
> 
> And according to the first poll conducted just a couple days ago, he is in first place, and ten points ahead of his next opponent.


Was going for a monetary figure but to hell with that -- I've shared and promoted his MB on my Missouri email list and all Facebook groups that I am affiliated with.

Does anyone have a Twitter bomb for some RT's?

----------


## Adrock

For Liberty!

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	ESJP8EE*****
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-25 23:27:15

----------


## Jeremy

> My unofficial goal is $250,000.  Let's raise as much in 2 days as Gary Moore did in the entire first quarter!


  That seems very high/unlikely, lol!  Rand Paul's moneybombs were able to get to around 250k, but that's about it besides Ron himself.  The goal should be as much as possible!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> That seems very high/unlikely, lol!  Rand Paul's moneybombs were able to get to around 250k, but that's about it besides Ron himself.  The goal should be as much as possible!


hehe...I like to shoot high

----------


## pacodever

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	EKNP4AB1511C
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-25 23:39:30

----------


## DonovanJames

> My unofficial goal is $250,000.  Let's raise as much in 2 days as Gary Moore did in the entire first quarter!


Are you indeed the Massie?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Throwing more in for liberty!




> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount:
> 
> $20.12
> 
> ...

----------


## Jeremy

> Are you indeed the Massie?


Massie is thomas-in-ky.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Are you indeed the Massie?


lol...no.  Thomas is "thomas-in-ky"

----------


## Adrock

That was just a heck of a bump.

----------


## Pisces

I originally posted this in the Thomas Massie subforum, but I'll repost here:

Thank you!


Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:$50.00
Transaction ID:EZNP4A231xxx
Transaction date/time:2012-04-26 00:27:07

----------


## lakerssuck92

Just donated! We need more people like the Pauls and Amash in Congress...

Amount: $25.00
Transaction ID: ETJP8FC6****
Transaction date/time: 2012-04-26 02:09:22

----------


## Adrock

Morning bump.

----------


## TruthisTreason

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	EKMP4AB49E1A
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 08:50:44

----------


## Sola_Fide

Morning Bump!

----------


## Massachusetts

Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	ESYP8EEAB0FF
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 08:46:52

Everyone match my $10!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Amount:
$20.12

Transaction ID:
EXHP9A1A***

Transaction date/time:
2012-04-26 10:08:31

----------


## johndeal

Amount:	$250.00
Transaction ID:	EZMP4A272xxx
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 10:38:25

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Amount:	$250.00
> Transaction ID:	EZMP4A272xxx
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 10:38:25


Show off!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Amount:	$250.00
> Transaction ID:	EZMP4A272xxx
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 10:38:25


Awesome!

----------


## Kotin

Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	EZMP4A271F24
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 10:34:56


Bump!!!

----------


## odamn

Sry. Ron Paul gets my money .

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Sry. Ron Paul gets my money .


Ron Paul is retiring.  He specifically asked his strongest supporters to donate to Massie.

----------


## Kotin

> Sry. Ron Paul gets my money .


Tomas Massie is going to congress while Ron Paul is leaving.. 

This guy is truly one of ours.. Look at his record as county judge executive.. 

Do you want someone in congress when Ron Paul leaves next year?? 

Then maybe Thomas Massie deserves your consideration and donation..

Ron endorsed Massie personally..

----------


## Forty Twice

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	ETHP8FCA3F5D
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 11:48:28

----------


## Massachusetts

$10 for Massie, is that too much to ask? For a liberty guy who Ron endorsed that could hold a seat in Congress for maybe the next decade?

----------


## tsai3904

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	ETJP8FCA49F9
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-26 11:53:53

Just contributed BUT there was a problem with the website accepting my American Express credit card.  After I entered my Amex info and hit Donate, the next screen said "Transaction has been cancelled.  Your donation has not been processed."  I tried a second time and double checked everything but got the same problem.  After I switched to a Visa, my donation went through.  Hopefully the campaign sees this and can test it out themselves.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$50.00
> Transaction ID:	ETHP8FCA3F5D
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 11:48:28


+

----------


## Okie RP fan

We need people to carry on the movement. Ron is aging and is done with Congress. 

We MUST get people such as Massie in. 

Local, state, and federal levels must have our people in them!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

I donated $50.00

----------


## MRoCkEd

Keep it going...

----------


## JamesButabi

Pouring my heart soul and funds into a local event, but I can't leave you hanging.  Thanks for stepping up Thomas.  

Amount: 	$10.00
Transaction ID: 	ESJP8EED1127
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-26 13:23:23

----------


## tsai3904

Whoever has a Daily Paul account, please leave a comment on the thread below to keep it bumped:

http://www.dailypaul.com/228949/do-y...-from-congress

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Amount:	$7.60
Transaction ID:	EDNP4ACF9608
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 14:01:12

I dont get paid until this weekend, for now I spared this so the Moneybomb could get to exactly 6,820...

Come on guys... we need to support the movement as a whole it's the only way anything will get done. It could be argued it's more important to donate to these people instead of Paul so don't get frugal. I only had a few bucks to spare, you know you got a few bucks to spare for liberty too.

It might be different if we were unsure of him and his motives, but we aren't, and neither is Ron Paul.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Wish more people would step up... Do we care about having someone in Congress to continue Ron Paul's fight? Another chance like this won't happen any time soon.

----------


## Jeremy

I think a good goal for the day could be $11,000 because all of our 2008 and 2010 congressional candidates got around 10k or less if I remember (By the way, most of them lost).  Hopefully more people here see the need for more liberty Reps.  If Massie doesn't win, Justin Amash could be the only one left.

----------


## po14015

My donation put him over the $7,000 mark :-)

"Become Ron Paul"!!!

In Liberty,

Curt

----------


## LKMN

$25 - it's the best I can do. My husband is going to kill me already once he sees how much I've already given to RP and Kurt Bills...

----------


## TruthisTreason

> $25 - it's the best I can do. My husband is going to kill me already once he sees how much I've already given to RP and Kurt Bills...


LOL! I have the problem [wife].

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Keep it rolling!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Transaction ID: 	ETYP8FCB31C8

----------


## Kotin

BUMP

----------


## MRoCkEd

!!!

----------


## ctiger2

$50

----------


## jbauer

get er done!!

Thank you for your generous donation!




Amount:

$50.00



Transaction ID:

EKMP4AB86D4B



Transaction date/time:

2012-04-26 16:36:13

----------


## Cowlesy

bump

----------


## MRoCkEd

Ron just sent out an email, nice!

----------


## Kotin

Bump

----------


## Jeremy

> Ron just sent out an email, nice!


Woot!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Ron just sent out an email, nice!





> You've helped my campaign in our "Money Bombs" in the past, and today, I am asking you to do the same for another true Patriot, Thomas Massie of Kentucky.
> 
> Thomas is running in the Republican primary to be the next Congressman from the 4th district of Kentucky. And he can win.
> 
> He has the right message, the right principles, and is running in a district my son Rand carried in both his primary and the general election by wide margins.
> 
> I was proud to endorse him recently. But now, I need your help to make sure he surges to victory.
> 
> That means he will need your financial support. I would consider it a personal favor if you would contribute what you can to Thomas Massie’s Money Bomb today.
> ...


 ...

----------


## MisfitToy

$50

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bump, just got a fellow RP supporter to donate...

----------


## MelissaWV

We are cruising just past $10k, and this is the first day   Good job, people, and let's see how big we can make this for Thomas Inky.

----------


## JasonC

just donated $50.

I was going to give more, but there was a problem with my credit card on the site and then used my debit card.

----------


## tsai3904

> I was going to give more, but there was a problem with my credit card on the site and then used my debit card.


Were you trying to use an American Express?  My Amex wouldn't process.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Step it up!

----------


## Jeremy

Passed 14k!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Passed 14k!


I'm going to throw in AGAIN after 12:00 tonight.

Guys, I have put so much time into door to door campaigning, gas money, donating, going to events, converting others to Tom, passing out flyers, pins, pens, bumper stickers, snapping pictures and video, putting up signs everywhere, big signs, small signs, going with groups to put signs up, meeting Thomas in WalMart parking lots so he can give me more signs lol, etc......and I'm STILL gonna throw in more!  

Why?   3 things:

1.  Thomas can win this race 
2.  Thomas will not disappoint the Liberty movement
3.  Thomas can hold this seat for many years

Because of this, I really REALLY believe in this race and it is why I have sacrificed so much time for it.  I work sometimes 50+ hours a week...I didn't have to do what I've done for the past couple months.  I've been a walking sleep-deprived zombie because I believe in those 3 things I mentioned.

At 12:00, I'm gonna be asking for some matching donations again!  Let's get this ticker past $20,000 tonight!

----------


## seraphson

I don't really know who this guy is. I do know that at the top of the donation page it says he's endorsed by Ron Paul. So:

Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	-
Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 21:11:32

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I don't really know who this guy is. I do know that at the top of the donation page it says he's endorsed by Ron Paul. So:
> 
> Amount:	$20.12
> Transaction ID:	-
> Transaction date/time:	2012-04-26 21:11:32


+

----------


## JasonC

> Were you trying to use an American Express?  My Amex wouldn't process.


Yes. Amex.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Passed 14k!


15,000!

----------


## Jeremy

Mods give 5 reps per rep so I must have given out hundreds of rep in this thread.

----------


## Massachusetts

Let's get to 16k!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Moneybomb continues today!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Almost $18,000!

----------


## CrissyNY

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	EZNP4A307B53
Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 09:18:39

go grassroots go!  get it over 20k!!!!

----------


## Massachusetts

$19.5K last I checked.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Amount: 	$100.00
> Transaction ID: 	EZNP4A307B53
> Transaction date/time: 	2012-04-27 09:18:39
> 
> go grassroots go!  get it over 20k!!!!



Wooohooo!

----------


## Kotin

Bump

----------


## Sola_Fide

+20,000!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Almost 21,000. Keep it up!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It looks like 25,000 is in reach. Currently 21,389.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Almost 22,000

----------


## Jeremy

> Almost 22,000


Now 25k, almost 26!

----------


## clint4liberty

Here is my third donation this week and second one of the three day money bomb.  Another $20.00 for a liberty minded and conservative candidate going to the US 
Congress.  The brand new money contribution total is:  $ 25,856.16 and counting.

----------


## Jeremy

> Here is my third donation this week and second one of the three day money bomb.  Another $20.00 for a liberty minded and conservative candidate going to the US 
> Congress.  The brand new money contribution total is:  $ 25,856.16 and counting.


Post it here, lol! http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mb-Match-Toady

----------


## clint4liberty

> Post it here, lol! http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mb-Match-Toady


  Tell them to go to the 
money bomb ticker with the last name Hardy.  I have already logged out on my e-mail account.

----------


## Jeremy

Just say you donated $20.  He didn't say you need the ID for that thread.

(But no cheating!)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

27,639....next up 30,000.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

40k...

----------


## Okaloosa

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $20.12

Transaction ID: EWVP4AF69A84

Transaction date/time: 2012-04-29 17:47:19

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: $20.12
> 
> Transaction ID: EWVP4AF69A84
> 
> Transaction date/time: 2012-04-29 17:47:19


+rep

----------


## Aratus

Easily over $27,000.oo got moneybomb raised here. 
We might be able to do it again, if Mitch McConnell is
going into an early retirement as 2020 charmingly looms.
Thomas Massie began by posting here, and then he got
elected in his own right. Rand is a logical VEEP choice.

----------

